# Canon 7D Big firmwire update approaching!



## Overread (Jun 8, 2012)

Canon EOS 7D Firmware Version 2 Coming Soon « Canon Rumors


Canon is giving us new firmwire for the 7D - with new features (like the ever elusive manual audio recording in video) as well as an improved RAW buffer from 15 to 26! Also being able to set an upper limit for auto ISO. Really liking this :mrgreen:


----------



## jaomul (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice to get some improvements for free


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 10, 2012)

upper limit for auto ISO???  Thats it?  No other setting?  For example to set lower limit of the shutter speed on AV and largest aperture for TV?


----------

